# Vertragen sich Koi mit anderen Fischen? ...und andere Fragen



## Teichfischchen (4. Nov. 2013)

Hallo

Habe einen Gartenteich übernommen. Vertragen sich Kois mit anderen Fischen? Warum sind sie denn so teuer? Ist die Vermehrung so aufwändig oder was ist der Grund?

Grüße


----------



## bayernhoschi (4. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Meine U-Boote*

Vertragen?
Ich möchte mal sagen, mit ruhigen "Beifischen" sollte das kein Problem sein.
Und teuer? Nicht unbedingt, es kommt halt drauf an was man haben will!
Es gibt im "Zoo-Bereich" jedes baumarktes "Koi" ab 10 €.
Kauft man beim Züchter bzw. jemanden der die Tierchen aus Japan importiert legt man ein bischen mehr Papier auf den Tisch.
dann gibt's noch die Variante Eurokoi - Japankoi.

Ich pers. seh das nicht so eng, mir muß der Fisch einfach gefallen!


----------



## jolantha (4. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Meine U-Boote*



Teichfischchen schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Habe einen Gartenteich übernommen. Vertragen sich Kois mit anderen Fischen? Warum sind sie denn so teuer? Ist die Vermehrung so aufwändig oder was ist der Grund?
> 
> Grüße



Hallo, für Deine Frage bist du nicht so gan im richtigen Thread, macht aber nichts, vielleicht verschiebt uns ja ein Mod. 

Koi vertragen sich mit allen Fischen . 
Teuer sind eigentlich nur die echten Japankoi, mit einer bestimmten Zeichnung.
Es gibt Eurokoi, die sind bedeuten preiswerter.
In Deinem Teich solltest Du aber keine Koi halten, da er nur 90 cm tief ist, und man 
rechnet für einen koi ca. 5000 l Wasser.
Die Vermehrung machen die von ganz alleine, wenn die Lebensumstände in Ordnung sind


----------



## Zacky (4. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Vertragen sich Koi mit anderen Fischen? ...und andere Fragen*

Jo hat Recht...ein eigenes Thema ist sinnvoller...


----------



## jolantha (4. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Vertragen sich Koi mit anderen Fischen? ...und andere Fragen*

Zacky, mach doch mal eins draus, bitte


----------



## Zacky (4. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Vertragen sich Koi mit anderen Fischen? ...und andere Fragen*

Ich hab doch jetzt ein eigenes Thema daraus gemacht!? Welche Themen sollten noch dazu? ...steh gerad auf'n Schlauch...


----------



## jolantha (5. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Vertragen sich Koi mit anderen Fischen? ...und andere Fragen*

Alles gut Zacky, rh , Das wars schon .


----------



## bayernhoschi (5. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Vertragen sich Koi mit anderen Fischen? ...und andere Fragen*



> In Deinem Teich solltest Du aber keine Koi halten, da er nur 90 cm tief ist, und man
> rechnet für einen koi ca. 5000 l Wasser.


Da muß ich Jo beipflichten!
90 cm sind eindeutig zu wenig. meiner Meinung nach.
Und ich würde eher sagen-um ganz sicher zu sein-10000 L für den ersten Koi, jeder weitere 1000 L

Brauchbare Filterung setze ich jetzt mal voraus.


----------



## Michael H (5. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Meine U-Boote*



bayernhoschi schrieb:


> Und teuer? Nicht unbedingt, es kommt halt drauf an was man haben will!
> Es gibt im "Zoo-Bereich" jedes baumarktes "Koi" ab 10 €.
> Kauft man beim Züchter bzw. jemanden der die Tierchen aus Japan importiert legt man ein bischen mehr Papier auf den Tisch.
> dann gibt's noch die Variante Eurokoi - Japankoi.
> ...



Leider sind auch die Schönsten auch die Teuersten , meiner meinung.

Finde die Asagi schön , sind aber auch Schön Teuer.....


----------



## bayernhoschi (5. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Vertragen sich Koi mit anderen Fischen? ...und andere Fragen*

Mein Asagi, 7 € von privat.
Gut, ist "nur" ein Eurokoi. Aber mittlerweile nach zwei Jahren schon um die 35 cm!
Und, ich finde ihn schön!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Thoma (5. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Vertragen sich Koi mit anderen Fischen? ...und andere Fragen*

Jepp, der is schön, aber sag mal, die __ Krebsschere links lassen die de wirklich links liegen???
Dachte Kois haben alles zum fressen gern???

Guß Thomas


----------



## Eva-Maria (6. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Vertragen sich Koi mit anderen Fischen? ...und andere Fragen*

moin Ralph,
meine Lieblings-Varietät und ich finde den


----------



## muh.gp (6. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Vertragen sich Koi mit anderen Fischen? ...und andere Fragen*

Hallo,

also bei mir lassen meine Koi bisher alle Pflanzen im und am Teich links liegen. Kann von mir aus auch so bleiben...

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## jolantha (6. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Vertragen sich Koi mit anderen Fischen? ...und andere Fragen*

Meine Krebsscheren werden gnadenlos platt gemacht, nur der Strunk, der dümpelt dann noch durch den 
Teich


----------



## bayernhoschi (6. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Vertragen sich Koi mit anderen Fischen? ...und andere Fragen*

meine Schweinchen machen eigtl. alles platt was unter Wasser ist, nur die Krebsscheren nicht
Sind ihnen wohl zu zäh, es gibt ja durchaus Pflanzen die etwas "zarter" in der Konsistenz sind

Vielen Dank das euch Mrs. Dyson gefällt, die hab ich damals als günstige  Zugabe bekommen.
der Züchter hat gedacht aus dem wird nix!

Bekommen im vorletzten Jahr mit knapp 10 cm, jetzt knapp 35 cm.
Und farblich hat sie sich auch ganz gut gemacht.

Fazit: Schönheit ligt im Auge des Betrachters!
Ein Koi muß nicht teuer sein, er sollte nur gefallen!


----------



## Joerg (7. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Vertragen sich Koi mit anderen Fischen? ...und andere Fragen*

Koi kosten nicht viel, für meine ersten habe ich damals 2€ bezahlt.
Mittlerweile ist der Händler bei 5€ für diese Größe, weil die Transportkosten gestiegen sind. :?

Bei mir wachsen Unterwasser- und Schwimmpflanzen im Koiteich super.


----------

